# millet for tumblers in summer



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

soo summer is just round the corner i was wondering how much should i feed them and of which amount 

i started giving them millet 1 / half table spoon for one pigeon 



they fly for few minutes and then land again i noticed there beaks are open any idea what to do 
* increase feed or low the feed *
*i feed them once a day as now it is summer i give them water twice a day *

i let them out at 4 pm as it is too hot during the day


----------



## Part Time Pigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this the only grain they are eating? 

I would feed them about .5 oz to .75 oz or 1 to 1.5 Tbs per bird of a good mix or pellet feed. A good rule of thumb would be to put out plenty of feed and let them eat all they want for about 10 mins then take it away. if you measure and subtract how much is left then you will also have a good idea how much to give them next time.

Mouths open after flying on a few mins? I would say they are not getting enough feed and are a bit out of shape. Feed them up and let them get some daily excercise and they should be fine. Also i would leave water for them at all times!


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Part Time Pigeons said:


> Is this the only grain they are eating?
> 
> I would feed them about .5 oz to .75 oz or 1 to 1.5 Tbs per bird of a good mix or pellet feed. A good rule of thumb would be to put out plenty of feed and let them eat all they want for about 10 mins then take it away. if you measure and subtract how much is left then you will also have a good idea how much to give them next time.
> 
> Mouths open after flying on a few mins? I would say they are not getting enough feed and are a bit out of shape. Feed them up and let them get some daily excercise and they should be fine. Also i would leave water for them at all times!



no they wil eat what ever i give them  but a guy here told me to feed them this but they are not flying as they should ... they will fly around my home 3 rounds and then come sit with beaks open 


the 2nd thing is this can u guide me what to feed them i am at the time giving them only millet ... and its summer over here so what should be good to give them in this season


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Part Time Pigeons said:


> Is this the only grain they are eating?
> 
> I would feed them about .5 oz to .75 oz or 1 to 1.5 Tbs per bird of a good mix or pellet feed. A good rule of thumb would be to put out plenty of feed and let them eat all they want for about 10 mins then take it away. if you measure and subtract how much is left then you will also have a good idea how much to give them next time.
> 
> Mouths open after flying on a few mins? I would say they are not getting enough feed and are a bit out of shape. Feed them up and let them get some daily excercise and they should be fine. Also i would leave water for them at all times!



ok i will be sure to leave water as well  *please tell me a good feed mix for my tumblers for long time flying* *
*


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

here is the flyingtippler club site ask these people who fly for competion tipplers.com/ftsofusa


----------



## Part Time Pigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not sure of a exact mix, but millet is a good energy source. I think you just need to feed them more to start with since flying expends a lot of energy. just experiment with different grains and see how they react. It would be a ongoing process since it may take up to a week after each change in diet to see the results. Also i would fly them early in the morning if possible. I always get better results with my rollers in the morning. Then you may want to let them fly in the evening too just for more excercise to build up their endurance.


----------

